# Maestro



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My buddy Norm is a pianist. He plays for the local ballet and for church. One night I was visiting him, and Robin tagged along. He was curious about the piano, and gave it a sniff. But when Norm sat down and started playing, he was like 8-O . This thing made MUSIC!!! It was Norm's practice time, so I was about to take off, but I couldn't find Robin! Norm and I looked high and low, when from the living room, we heard PLINKPLINKPLINK! We went in to find Robin running across the keyboard!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's so cute! what a smart kitty.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

And today while I was watching Riverdance, he started stepping and waving his paws!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cute! I love how fascinated some cats are by mechanical things, like playing piano or flushing the toilet--it's like you can see the little wheels turning in their heads. Cosette plays our piano sometimes, too; she'll actually sit her butt on the bench and plonk at the keys with her paws.


----------

